# Which Phone? Which Carrier?



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

So I'm basically clueless on cell phones. I have an Obama phone. I now need a real phone to drive, but the choices are mind boggling. I need to choose a carrier., but which one. I am partial to Android, not Apple, so it will be some type of Android phone. I'm ten years behind everyone else when it comes top phones. All suggestions appreciated. And what's the deal with the nUber phone?


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

BobbyT said:


> So I'm basically clueless on cell phones. I have an Obama phone. I now need a real phone to drive, but the choices are mind boggling. I need to choose a carrier., but which one. I am partial to Android, not Apple, so it will be some type of Android phone. I'm ten years behind everyone else when it comes top phones. All suggestions appreciated. And what's the deal with the nUber phone?


Android is great, get samsung galaxy, you need data, it gets eaten fast, i think 3g would be ok if you only used itbfor work and had wifi at home. You also want to think about how you will mount it..adheasive velcro is cheap and great. Get your phone BEFORE the inspection, they will flunk you if you got a bad phone.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

BobbyT said:


> So I'm basically clueless on cell phones. I have an Obama phone. I now need a real phone to drive, but the choices are mind boggling. I need to choose a carrier., but which one. I am partial to Android, not Apple, so it will be some type of Android phone. I'm ten years behind everyone else when it comes top phones. All suggestions appreciated. And what's the deal with the nUber phone?


must have good connection in ur operating area-- im 64yo so bigger screen is better-- but harder to mount-- data, data, data-- consider ur switching between partner and rider app often-- also airport and bus schedule-- then switch to messenger and phone to contact customer--


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

O.K. So I'm going with Cricket prepaid. I think 5 GB should be sufficient. If not, I can switch to 10GB for another $10 a month. The phone I'm looking at is an Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3. It's highly rated, and deeply discounted at Cricket right now. $109 after discount. Sells for $250 @ Amazon. It has octocore processor, and good screen, 5.5 inches, high definition, good sound/speakers. Best phone for the money that I can see. Galaxy 6 just too expensive, and don't want t large monthly bill with the way they have cut rates for drivers.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have the Galaxy Note 5 from Sprint... I run both apps (Uber and Lyft) at the same time with no problem or lag. Sprint LTE is great in Boston and I use about 2g between Uber/Lyft/Wase. Also I'm a part timer I go out about 8 times a month for about 6 hours each day.

I hope this helps, 

Dan


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Talk to an AT&T representative. AT&T offers Uber drivers a 20% discount off of service, discounts on accessories, and other promotional offers. Don't go to an "authorized reseller" but rather a corporate store.


----------

